
I’m a very slow thinker - maheshs
https://sivers.org/slow
======
Rzor
For a long time this feeling was excruciating for me. Actually, sometimes
still is, especially dealing with the "HN effect" of seeing very opinionated
people from (usually) tech pop up from nowhere and discuss subjects that
doesn't have much to do with their day-to-day lives.

Then I realized that's not a matter of quick thinking as it's of having lots
of experience reading or discussing before. Of course, there are people that
can draw reasonable arguments without much exposure just because they are
wired this way, but that's not what's happening inside the majority's head.

Well, either way, mental models can come quite in handy when you need to speed
up some things, but again, you need _some_ thinking before apply them.

~~~
k__
First I need practical example walk-throughs. Like the stuff on egghead.io.

Then I need to do the stuff myself.

Later I need the theoretical explanations.

------
redirectleft
I am the same way, however I would not want it to be otherwise. A "slow
thinker" sounds very negative but in reality there is just more gaps between
thoughts, gaps in which you are true to yourself and this moment.

A new sight or sound arises, and in the first moment of perception, there is a
brief cessation in the habitual stream of thinking. Consciousness is diverted
away from thought because it is required for sense perception. A very unusual
sight or sound may leave you "speechless", even inside, that is to say, bring
about a longer gap.

The frequency and duration of those spaces determine your ability to enjoy
life, to feel an inner connectedness with other human beings as well as
nature. It also determines the degree to which you are free of ego because ego
implies complete unawareness of the dimension of space.

When you become conscious of these brief spaces as they happen naturally, they
will lengthen, and as they do, you will experience with increasing frequency
the joy of perceiving with little or no interference of thinking.

Inner space also arises whenever you let go of the need to emphasize your
form-identity. That need is of the ego. It is not a true need.

I would very much recommend Eckhart Tolle's "A New Earth" if you want to read
more and achieve freedom.

------
cup
>(Can you imagine how the world would work if this was the norm?)

Probably fine as long as there are no emergencies.

------
cJ0th
Slow thinking is a luxury you mostly can't really afford if you find yourself
working in a hierarchy.

